# نكت و رسائل موبايل



## menaashraf2010 (22 أغسطس 2007)

أنت قشطة30% انت زبدة20% أنت لبن40% أنت بقرة 100% .
أقدر على سنة جوع وأقدر أغازل الجربوع بس مقدرش أتحرم من هبلك أسبوع .
أنت خيارى و لمونىخلىو ملحى و كمونى سكر قلبى وعيونى...هاحبك مهما يلـــــــــــــــــــــــومونى .
يا رسالة أمسكيه وفى المروحة أربطيه لو فاكرنى نزليه و لو ناسينى دوخيه .
صرصار متجبس و متكسر صاحبه شافه قاله فى أيه قاله لا بسيطة ضربة شبــشب .
واحد زهقان أتجوز زهقانة خلفوا ولد أسمه أفــــــــــــف .
ميكانيكى دخل فرح نقط زيـــــــــــــت .
لاعب كرة شــــــاط ريحته طلعت .


----------



## shatha (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

حلوه


----------



## nana25 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

جميلة تسلم ايدك​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

طب خدوا دي من اخوكوا مانشستر وهتعجبكوا وانا متاكد من كده مش كده بردوا
يالا عدوا الرسايل اللي بالهبل دي


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

=حبك بطحني عالحشيش ... ومن غيرك مأقدرش أعيش .. أحنا+
جوز جزم وفردة وحده
م تمشيش


حبيبي قالي بحبك قلتله أتنيل ... دا الحب في القلب مش+
في التليفون يامنيل



أنا وأنت شجرة توت ... أنا فرع دهب وأنت فرع ياقوت 
واللي يفرقنا يارب يموت


الهس بس هس ... هوا لازم يحس ... هوا عمال بيتخن +
أنا عمال أخس



ياللي وريت الفؤاد أيام أليمة ... أنت والفؤاد +
عالجزمة القديمة


الحب في قلبي زي الكوسة ... وأن كان حبيبك جنبك قوله
هات بوسة


يامساء الخير والتجلي ... حسب التوقيت المحلي


الرسالة دي ليك .... على الله يطمر فيك ... وتجيب
الفلوس يامعفن اللي عليك


حبيبي ياللي أحبه قلتله أتنيل ... جربتك في الحب طلعت
أكبر عيل


----------



## فادية (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين قوي تسلم ايديكم


----------



## crazy_girl (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

ههههه
تحفة بجد


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

ههههههههههههههه بجد زى السكر ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

ميرسي ليكم كلكم وعلي فكره ميرسي يامرمر انتي وكريزي
انا عارف انك اونلاين زيي ياكريزي وياريت لو عايزه حالا رسايل تانيه قوليلي
حااااااااااااااااااااالا   وانا تحت امرك


----------



## crazy_girl (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

ميرسي ليك يامانشيستر اكيد لو فى تانى يبقي جميل
بس انا مش عايزة اتعبك معايا
يعنى لو عندك جاهز يبقي اوكى لكن لو مفيش خلاص عادى مش اشكال وميرسي اوى لاهتمامك


----------



## muheb (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

هههههههههههههههه كلش حلوين


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

دا انا ادي لكل اللي في المنتدي عنيا الجوز ومنخيري اللوز وامشي من غير وش خااااااالص

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## menaashraf2010 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*mena*

شكرا لروددكم 
دى أول مشاركة ليا


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

اهلا بيك ياعم مينا في منتدانا الحلو دا
كلنا بنرحب بيك
انا برحب بييك وعايزين نشوفك باسم المنتدي


----------



## الحانوتى (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

*لول حاولنا اننا نخلى الرسايل رسايل مسيحيه هتكون احلى بكتر احنا ولاد المسيح مش اولاد العالم
صلو من اجلى*


----------



## cuteledia (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

*هههههههههههههههه حلوين اوي اوي*   :t11:
*ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## menaashraf2009 (8 يونيو 2008)

حلوة الرسائل


----------



## مراد نشات (9 يونيو 2008)

ممتاز


----------



## elnegmelaswad (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نكت و رسائل موبايل*

الرسايل كلها حلوة
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

